# No vaping in smoking section



## franshorn (15/7/18)

So last night we were out to at 2 seperate places. 

Both places, manager comes to us stating they don't allow vaping in their smoking section. 

I was livid. Their smoking sections were so bad I can still smell the stinkies on me this morning. 

Is this becoming a thing now?



Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (15/7/18)

franshorn said:


> So last night we were out to at 2 seperate places.
> 
> Both places, manager comes to us stating they don't allow vaping in their smoking section.
> 
> ...



 cant comprehend, really

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/7/18)

I agree with @vicTor , the mind boggles.. Maybe they don't like it that you make the place smell a tad better ?

The real question is, were you discreet or fogging up the place ? Discreet should not generally be a problem.

I can understand that 'fogging it up' may be a problem for the rest of the clientele, especially if the space is somewhat confined. They more than likely had complaints from that perspective before where groups of vapers were doing their utmost to imitate steam locomotives, hence the 'all vapers are a-holes' attitude.

Reactions: Agree 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/18)

As @Kuhlkatz said, if you weren't fogging up the place then the mind boggles. The fact that this happened in two places, on one night, is really bad lick. Perhaps the uninformed think that more smoke equates to more dangerous therefore the same should apply to vapour? What was the managers' explanation when you asked why you were not allowed to vape?







This would look really nuts !

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

If I go somewhere for dinner or lunch, I take my Evod
I can vape without anyone knowing by just holding in the vapour. It's not a fully satisfying vape but enough to get me through any few hour stretch.

Never had a problem, whether its inside, outside
I won't go into a smoking section though - too terrible now that I am off the stinkies

PS - I went once into the smoking section of the slot machine area at Monte Casino. I nearly passed out. Funny thing is it wouldnt have bothered me much 6 years ago... Gosh I am glad I don't smoke anymore!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8 | Can relate 7


----------



## Hooked (15/7/18)

franshorn said:


> So last night we were out to at 2 seperate places.
> 
> Both places, manager comes to us stating they don't allow vaping in their smoking section.
> 
> ...




Utterly RIDICULOUS!!  But wait ... the smokers will be booted out too when Smoking Sections are banned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (15/7/18)

I'm wondering if it isn't the result of establishment owners who smoke and have something against vaping because they don't want to switch? So they forbid it out of spite on their premises?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/7/18)

RichJB said:


> I'm wondering if it isn't the result of establishment owners who smoke and have something against vaping because they don't want to switch? So they forbid it out of spite on their premises?



Perhaps patronizing plebs prefer poo permeating patronage ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (15/7/18)

If you would allow me, I'd like to separate ideology from practicality for a moment. 

From a purely idealogical perspective, the venues are private property and in my opinion may be subjected to random and arbitrary rules (assuming said rules are set by the owner of the business and not some self impressed manager)

The imposition of these rules tells me that the business and its decision makers are quite confident that they do not need my money to be successful so I would rather not compromise my position and so I'll choose to take my ZAR elsewhere. If their assumptions are correct, they will flourish, else they will fail.

Zooming back to practical reality : what a bunch of f~&#(=g a&*+=()s.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> If I go somewhere for dinner or lunch, I take my Evod
> I can vape without anyone knowing by just holding in the vapour. It's not a fully satisfying vape but enough to get me through any few hour stretch.
> 
> Never had a problem, whether its inside, outside
> ...



I'm the same @Silver , I vape inside every restaurant or take away I go to. I've never been asked not to vape and that's because I stealth vape and release no vaper from holding my breath in so no one sees I'm vaping.

I can't stand smoking sections.
I was in a dinning smoking section for a birthday a few weeks back and it took me a while to adapt to the stench of the room.
Not pleasant at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)

Quick question - can vaping set off a smoke detector ? if not I will go vape in their bathroom/toilet.
But that will make me feel like an outcast again , smoking illegally in the toilets - just like we did in standard 6 ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Quick question - can vaping set off a smoke detector ? if not I will go vape in their bathroom/toilet.
> But that will make me feel like an outcast again , smoking illegally in the toilets - just like we did in standard 6 ...



Apparently some smoke detectors can pick up vapour @ARYANTO 
There was a member on the forum a while back - cant remember who - he set off a smoke detector in his hotel room with his vape.

I think the detectors in modern airplane toilets can pick it up too. So the remedy for that is to blow downwards or into one's shirt...

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/18)

I really battle to be near smokers these days let alone go into a smoking section. I used to love going to the Suncoast casino but haven't been back for months because the machines I like to play (Poker) are in the smoking section...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (15/7/18)

Its all the rubbish that people like Peter Ucko are spreading that vapour from vaping are "toxic clouds" that makes more sense to ignorant restaurant owners and managers.

If the smoking section is ventelated properly fogging it up won't be a problem.

I would just take my money elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

@Adephi , I vote with my wallet. I have to agree, I was instructed, not asked, to stop vaping by a busy body in the smoking section at Monte, because it’s bad for her, even called for security, while she is chain smoking and blowing billowing dank stinky clouds my way. Man, that did stink, think she was smoking Trumps underwear or something. Had to go in for a toot while having a beer with friends.

So I gave the slots manager my beer, the card they had given me 13 years ago and told him I’ll rather then meet my buds at a restaurant somewhere else for our monthly meet up. He said he didn’t mind, she’s a regular and she spends morethan me. The tables manager was not so forthcoming in his praise when 2 tables got up and did the same and we left after telling him why. All of us got a mail apologising profusely and asking for us to come back, with some freebies included. All told them to go get stuffed.

Now meet at one of the places at another center. I think the fact that 8 of the guys were black card holders, and big spenders, may have made that sting a bit. A couple of them smoke, I’m the only vaper. They now go to Pretoria for their gambling fix, nearer to home for them in any case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> Apparently some smoke detectors can pick up vapour @ARYANTO
> There was a member on the forum a while back - cant remember who - he set off a smoke detector in his hotel room with his vape.
> 
> I think the detectors in modern airplane toilets can pick it up too. So the remedy for that is to blow downwards or into one's shirt...







Warning : Turn down the volume.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Warning : Turn down the volume.



!~x@&%##$! I really wanted to go vaping in the bathroom !!!!thanx for the info Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## rogue zombie (15/7/18)

On the subject - I kid you not, just outside the Gariep Dam, I stopped at a petrol station which had a little pub/ restraunt in the complex.

The door had a sign saying "Registered Smoking Establishment. No vaping."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (15/7/18)

where does all this anti vaping crap come from

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> On the subject - I kid you not, just outside the Gariep Dam, I stopped at a petrol station which had a little pub/ restraunt in the complex.
> 
> The door had a sign saying "Registered Smoking Establishment. No vaping."


I really don't get this Anti Vaping shxt that's going on , it baffles my mind - we stopped smoking for our and your health
but we get banished and crucified for vaping - are they jealous because we got the willpower to switch and they can't /could'nt ?
Goverment want to classify smoking and vaping under the same umbrella, but now vaping is not acceptable in smoking establishments ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (15/7/18)

Interesting...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (15/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Quick question - can vaping set off a smoke detector ? if not I will go vape in their bathroom/toilet.
> But that will make me feel like an outcast again , smoking illegally in the toilets - just like we did in standard 6 ...


I used my mech mod to test the smoke detectors where we worked. You get a smoke detector tester that work on a aerosol container. Confiently left it at the office so it gives me a reason to vape in the building when i tested fire systems

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/7/18)

vicTor said:


> where does all this anti vaping crap come from


From ignoramusus not wanting to own up that they don’t know what they are talking about, and are not willing to accept any other point of view, or that they may be wrong. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (15/7/18)

vicTor said:


> where does all this anti vaping crap come from



People don't want other people to have nice things

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

This topic came up in in a thread called no vaping in cresta mall...so seeing that these people are doing this...what can we do to change it. Or how do we start to change there perceptions.
There are so much more things that is worse to breathe in and even toxic,but because we dont see it its supposedly ok.
One article even say vaping is held in the mouth and nicotine is absorbed.
Petition.strike???

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (15/7/18)

Over Christmas I went to visit a friend in jhb and she took me out for breakfast.

We took the smoking section at Spur, no issues. Even the waiter told my friend that she needs to switch to vaping. How cool is that? I've been trying to get her off the stinkies but she's quite stubborn, and recently asked me for juice recipes. I'm thinking she might give it a try if I send her an MTL tank and mod.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (15/7/18)

Last time i was at spur they were cool about it too.I stood under the extractor and blew up into it
@least that was on the N2.
Here in the Cape,they full of it .even closed the smoking section and I had to go stand in the wind to vape
Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (15/7/18)

I don't even look for a smoking section anymore, I vape wherever I want too in plain site of everyone. 

When I exhale there is nothing ... screw these places and their stupid smoking rooms. 

LPT. Don't ever make the mistake of asking if you can vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brommer (15/7/18)

Is it because our clouds are "bigger" than theirs? I am currently running the Ammit 25. It is not possible (for me at least) to hold in that much vapor. 

I've been back on the vape for just over a month now, and already can't stand the cigarette smell. Started sneezing the other day at work actually.

Another thought, maybe the vapor clouds point out to the patrons that the smoking section's extractor fans aren't doing its job... creating a "Witbank-like" effect?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/7/18)

Think it is the amount of "smoke" and unusual smell of it. Got crap once or twice way back when I was still smoking a pipe as well. Remember that as smokers we did not notice how much we stank as we could not smell it and therefore were under the impression we did not smell at all. Therefore their thinking is that we are the only ones overwhelming the place with a different smell.

Boils down to ignorance on their part. Can not point fingers though, I used to be one of them. Also some vapers act inconsiderate as well by purposely clouding up the place.

In any case, I object to using a smoking room. I can not stand the smell and do not want to expose myself to the health risks either. A stealthy MTL setup is the answer to vaping in public places. Serves my needs and does not impact on my surrounds.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia (15/7/18)

franshorn said:


> So last night we were out to at 2 seperate places.
> 
> Both places, manager comes to us stating they don't allow vaping in their smoking section.
> 
> ...


Heh, happened to me literally a couple hours ago at News Cafe. I go to sit down and watch the game (obviously I chose a spot that wasnt too busy as to avoid offending anyone). I pull out my setup, have a toot and here comes the manager saying I have to be on the cancer section if I want to avoid getting cancer. Ironic, ain't it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn (16/7/18)

Well I must admit, it was one of my friends that got the flack each time. Probably did vape a bit "cloudy". 

But still. Don't then say you can't vape in a smoking section. Rather say, keep down the cloud level. 

first place I could understand. Place was packed. Ventilation was crap/ 2nd place where we were was quiet. We sat in the smoking section outside the bar area. There was no one else. So must really be the hatred towards vaping. 
Joys of having few friends that still smoke.
Don't really want to name and shame the places. But I certainly won't be spending my hard earned cash there again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl (16/7/18)

I think people are misdirecting their anger onto the restaurants and while some of them may well be overreacting, the real blame lies with the clouds-bro dumbasses. Think about this from a restaurant's perspective for a second:

You have a smoking section, with extraction and the works. In comes Johnny and his buddies with their full-clouds-cumulonimbus-aint-got-nothing-on-us setups and start chucking the entire smoking area so full of vape clouds that you wish you had foglights. I've seen this happen. That is complete **** behaviour by these vapers and yes, of course a restaurant is going to have a problem with that. Hell, I'm a vaper and *I* have a problem with that.

Therefore you'll see many of them make a no-vaping rule. It's not because of those of us who vape in a considerate way, it's because of the above-mentioned numbnuts. But how do you differentiate between those when you make a rule? Therefore we're unfortunately targeted by the very blanket rule that stops them from doing their stupid shennanigans.

Relax with the hate on restaurants. They have to cater for everyone, and I'm 99.9% sure that 99.9% of them have absolutely no problem with us doing the subtle vapes, but as in so many cases, the cloud-chuckers had to go and ruin it for everybody. Same issue with the malls.

PS: If you are one of the above-mentioned people who chuck as many and as thick clouds as they can *inside a restaurant/mall/whatever*, then, yknow. Stop that shit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 9


----------



## RainstormZA (16/7/18)

@aktorsyl sorry I had a good laugh.

I totally agree with you on that comment though.... Too many stupid people stuffing it up for us considerate citizens, which is why rules were put in the first place

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> I think people are misdirecting their anger onto the restaurants and while some of them may well be overreacting, the real blame lies with the clouds-bro dumbasses. Think about this from a restaurant's perspective for a second:
> 
> You have a smoking section, with extraction and the works. In comes Johnny and his buddies with their full-clouds-cumulonimbus-aint-got-nothing-on-us setups and start chucking the entire smoking area so full of vape clouds that you wish you had foglights. I've seen this happen. That is complete **** behaviour by these vapers and yes, of course a restaurant is going to have a problem with that. Hell, I'm a vaper and *I* have a problem with that.
> 
> ...


Although I concur with some of what you are saying, I also think that it is up to the restaurant to chuck the cloud checkers, smokers or vapers if required based on the look and feel of the place. 

I have been in smoking rooms where the smokers hotbox it and nothing is said or done, but you pull a good cloud and you must leave. I have said it before, I do not go where I am not welcome, and I vote with my feet and my money. All that I want is fair treatment from any institution, I am compromising already by having to use the cancer stick area, otherwise go stuff yourself, I’ll move on and my money will go with me. Might not bother you now, but once more people make the same choice, you will feel it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## RichJB (16/7/18)

I don't use public smoking or vaping areas. I can't sit in a smoking area anymore and I find the air in vape shops to be offensive too. So I'm happy to vape up a storm at home but to be a non-emitter (as Kyoto as that sounds) in public. Reducing health harms was the major reason why I quit smoking. But a big part as well was to break the grip that nicotine had on my life, my mindset, my mood, my routine and my wallet. Autonomy over my life is a big deal to me, I don't want a drug to control my routine any more than I want another person to control me.

If I eat out at a restaurant, it will probably be four hours tops that I am away from vaping. I can cope with that, due to systematically reducing my nic intake and dependence over time. It's convenient for me because I don't have to agonise over taking enough juice/batteries/gear every time I leave home, I don't need to seek out areas to vape when I'm in public, I don't need to put up with non-smokers giving me dirty looks, nor with smokers asking "wtf is _that_ thing?", nor with vapers asking "hey bro, what you vaping, can I try some of your juice?" Best of all, when I get home hours later, my juices taste fantastic again because I've given my taste buds a good break and reset my palate. So it's a win all round in my view.

The goal of the WHO has been to make nicotine use less visible publicly, to turn nicotine dependence into a private and personal habit. Use nicotine if you like but do it discreetly in your own space. That will outrage some but I'm quite happy to comply with it. It's not a habit that I want to broadcast to the public, and I don't want anybody to be lured into using nicotine because they saw me doing it. 

On the one hand, there is the autonomy issue of being told what you may or may not do, which rankles. But that is more than compensated by regaining the freedom to no longer need the drug to the point where I will antagonise others in order to have constant access to it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Wimmas (17/7/18)

I once experienced something similar at one of my favorite restaurants. I was allowed to vape but the manager came to me and started asking questions about the vaping and was complaining about a woman who visited the restaurant a few nights prior. He reckoned she was blowing massive clouds and the smell puts some people off - apparently spoils their appetite.

Needless to say I got the message and kept it low key for the rest of the night.

When I vape in restaurants I try and be discreet about it. Hold it in so the clouds are smaller and blow down to my feet.

Unfortunately there is still a stigma against us, although it is getting better and I see more people vaping everyday. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (18/7/18)

I think were outcasts because we smell nicer now

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (18/7/18)

Just on this issue

If we vape in public places and blow big clouds, of course we are going to attract attention
And then cry to each other when malls and restaurants take away our "right to vape"

Come on fellow vapers, when vaping in public places in close quarters to others that are not vaping or smoking - and especially in restaurants where people are eating - rather vape in stealth mode.

How hard is it to get a nice MTL vape, load it with higher nic juice and just hold the vapour in?
--->no vapour at all!

Not easy to do that with a bigger cloud atty but so easy to do with a milder low power vape.

We need to realise that if we are more responsible and considerate like this , it can only paint vaping in a more positive light

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (18/7/18)

Silver said:


> Just on this issue
> 
> If we vape in public places and blow big clouds, of course we are going to attract attention
> And then cry to each other when malls and restaurants take away our "right to vape"
> ...


I have just piffed a AIO Eco to my painter to assist with stopping. He is progressing well, only had 2 smokes so far, 2 weeks down.

While setting it up it actually started to grow on me as a stealth device when going out,very light on juice and not bad battery life! Also no big clouds, so less attention. I love my vaping gear and maybe this will join as well, you can still carry a chukker around, but use this in confined spaces, and the other if there is more space, obviously with all present consent. 

As with everything in life I think we start focusing on oneself and what I can do or is allowed to do, instead of what image am I projecting and what will the impact of my actions be. I want to stay out of designated smoking areas, they stink, so little puff, hold in, no vape exhale is starting to look good to me as an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (18/7/18)

On our podcast, Thembinkosi from VPASA was talking about developing a vapour-less vape. I'm not even sure that's necessary considering that they are also developing nicotine inhalers which, I would assume, have invisible emissions with no discernible aroma. So it would be like seeing someone using an asthma pump in public, I don't think it will raise many objections. It would probably also be a good solution for the workplace.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/18)

Guys, I can easily stealth vape any of my lower powered gear (Evod, Subtank Mini, Skyline, even the Billet Box at a push)

Take an inhale. Hold for a bit. Then inhale a bit of normal air. Then wait a few seconds. And nothing - no vapour - not a trace. Takes a tiny bit of practice - but it's so easy. 

So when I am in a restaurant or a mall, I just do that. People might see me taking a toot on a device but nothing comes out - so to them its the same as me holding any other gadget near my face (eg my phone). And it doesn't inconvenience them. Have never been asked to stop that. Ever.

I don't understand why some vapers don't understand this.

It's as if some vapers feel it's their right to show the clouds they can blow in front of other non-smoker non-vapers. Crazy.

We have *VapeCon *for that!

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Andre (18/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have just piffed a AIO Eco to my painter to assist with stopping. He is progressing well, only had 2 smokes so far, 2 weeks down.
> 
> While setting it up it actually started to grow on me as a stealth device when going out,very light on juice and not bad battery life! Also no big clouds, so less attention. I love my vaping gear and maybe this will join as well, you can still carry a chukker around, but use this in confined spaces, and the other if there is more space, obviously with all present consent.
> 
> As with everything in life I think we start focusing on oneself and what I can do or is allowed to do, instead of what image am I projecting and what will the impact of my actions be. I want to stay out of designated smoking areas, they stink, so little puff, hold in, no vape exhale is starting to look good to me as an option.


Love my Ecos for stealth vaping @Room Fogger. 

As an experiment just filled one with a favourite DIY tobacco juice at 45PG/55VG and at 36 mg free base nic!! Wow, throat hit is just perfect. Just 2 puffs and I am good to go for at least 30 minutes. Silver inducing for all day vaping, but might be perfect for stealth vaping with wine and food in a restaurant and in other restricted spaces.

Waiting for my Vladdin refillable pod system from Vape King. Seems like one of the best around. No leaking with the one way membrane covering the air hole.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (18/7/18)

RichJB said:


> On our podcast, Thembinkosi from VPASA was talking about developing a vapour-less vape. I'm not even sure that's necessary considering that they are also developing nicotine inhalers which, I would assume, have invisible emissions with no discernible aroma. So it would be like seeing someone using an asthma pump in public, I don't think it will raise many objections. It would probably also be a good solution for the workplace.



That would unfortunately only be a solution for the vapers who started vaping to stop smoking. I believe there are lots of us who started vaping as a fun hobby. Some of my juice has nicotine as I like the bit of throat hit but some don't. I don't vape because of a nicotine addiction I vape because I enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (18/7/18)

If you're only vaping as a hobby and aren't dependent on nicotine, why the need to take a vape along to a restaurant? If you can't do without it for a few hours, it's become more than a hobby imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (18/7/18)

Silver said:


> Guys, I can easily stealth vape any of my lower powered gear (Evod, Subtank Mini, Skyline, even the Billet Box at a push)
> 
> Take an inhale. Hold for a bit. Then inhale a bit of normal air. Then wait a few seconds. And nothing - no vapour - not a trace. Takes a tiny bit of practice - but it's so easy.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more @Silver, this is just common sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (18/7/18)

RichJB said:


> If you're only vaping as a hobby and aren't dependent on nicotine, why the need to take a vape along to a restaurant? If you can't do without it for a few hours, it's become more than a hobby imo.


True. We had an ongoing dialogue a while ago and in the end I needed to concede that the bottom line is that the reason I vape is to serve an addiction to nicotine. It is not easy to admit, in fact it is a hard thing to do but in the interest of being honest, mostly to myself, I need to accept this fact.

I have mixed some juices at 0%, to try convince myself otherwise, but all I did was confirm the facts i wanted to deny. For this reason I also feel uneasy hearing of never smoker vapers that use nic in their juices. Best we don't fool ourselves on the facts, irrespective if we like them or not.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Vilaishima (19/7/18)

Raindance said:


> True. We had an ongoing dialogue a while ago and in the end I needed to concede that the bottom line is that the reason I vape is to serve an addiction to nicotine. It is not easy to admit, in fact it is a hard thing to do but in the interest of being honest, mostly to myself, I need to accept this fact.
> 
> I have mixed some juices at 0%, to try convince myself otherwise, but all I did was confirm the facts i wanted to deny. For this reason I also feel uneasy hearing of never smoker vapers that use nic in their juices. Best we don't fool ourselves on the facts, irrespective if we like them or not.
> 
> Regards


I did smoke and stopped around 13 years ago. I was a 40-a-day Camel Filter smoker.

I don't take my vape along to a restaurant. I was merely pointing out that I would neither use nor want a nicotine inhaler that has no taste. I enjoy the taste and sensation of vaping and vaping at a social gathering is not a necessity but very enjoyable.if I am permitted to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/7/18)

franshorn said:


> So last night we were out to at 2 seperate places.
> 
> Both places, manager comes to us stating they don't allow vaping in their smoking section.
> 
> ...



Name and shame the establishments!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (26/7/18)

A friend of mine holds the saying "if you cant smoke there dont vape there"

That being said its been proven that second hand vapor has no garmful effects and living in durban the vapor is about the same as a hot and humid days normal air.


Basically i walk around shopping centers vaping and occasionally taking a hit when eating out but never blow in peoples faces, either directly up or down.


On one occasion i exhaled and some dude ran up to breathe it in.

But ive never had any troubles only at a bar where nothing was allowed inside but you vape directly next to the window so everything blows in anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (28/7/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't use public smoking or vaping areas. I can't sit in a smoking area anymore and I find the air in vape shops to be offensive too. So I'm happy to vape up a storm at home but to be a non-emitter (as Kyoto as that sounds) in public. Reducing health harms was the major reason why I quit smoking. But a big part as well was to break the grip that nicotine had on my life, my mindset, my mood, my routine and my wallet. Autonomy over my life is a big deal to me, I don't want a drug to control my routine any more than I want another person to control me.
> 
> If I eat out at a restaurant, it will probably be four hours tops that I am away from vaping. I can cope with that, due to systematically reducing my nic intake and dependence over time. It's convenient for me because I don't have to agonise over taking enough juice/batteries/gear every time I leave home, I don't need to seek out areas to vape when I'm in public, I don't need to put up with non-smokers giving me dirty looks, nor with smokers asking "wtf is _that_ thing?", nor with vapers asking "hey bro, what you vaping, can I try some of your juice?" Best of all, when I get home hours later, my juices taste fantastic again because I've given my taste buds a good break and reset my palate. So it's a win all round in my view.
> 
> ...



So agree with this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (28/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Over Christmas I went to visit a friend in jhb and she took me out for breakfast.
> 
> We took the smoking section at Spur, no issues. Even the waiter told my friend that she needs to switch to vaping. How cool is that? I've been trying to get her off the stinkies but she's quite stubborn, and recently asked me for juice recipes. I'm thinking she might give it a try if I send her an MTL tank and mod.



That's very kind of you, @RainstormZA. Just send her something that is easy for a NEW VAPER to use. Remember how easy it is to smoke - take a ciggie out the packet, flick-of-the-Bic and you're on Cloud 9. The last thing a new vaper wants or needs is to fiddle and faff with a mod, just to get some much-needed nic! Also, it might be helpful for her to start on high nic, otherwise she'll be craving the stinkies!

From my experience on the forum, I've seen that some vapers seemingly forget what it was like when they starting vaping. Shortly after I joined the forum I wanted to upgrade and posted, asking for suggestions. Oh my vape - did peeps really think that, having been vaping for only a week or two, I wanted an RDA / RTA? 

Keep it simple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (28/7/18)

Hooked said:


> That's very kind of you, @RainstormZA. Just send her something that is easy for a NEW VAPER to use. Remember how easy it is to smoke - take a ciggie out the packet, flick-of-the-Bic and you're on Cloud 9. The last thing a new vaper wants or needs is to fiddle and faff with a mod, just to get some much-needed nic! Also, it might be helpful for her to start on high nic, otherwise she'll be craving the stinkies!
> 
> From my experience on the forum, I've seen that some vapers seemingly forget what it was like when they starting vaping. Shortly after I joined the forum I wanted to upgrade and posted, asking for suggestions. Oh my vape - did peeps really think that, having been vaping for only a week or two, I wanted an RDA / RTA?
> 
> Keep it simple


That is why something like a Twisp Cue is ideal. The pods are easy to replace, Last about as long as a pack and a half of smokes, the pull is very similar to a stinky and the nic level is satisfying to anyone that is used to smoking a lightish cigarette. If you were used to smoking Gunston plain or Gold Vases, then one of the Nic Salts pod systems may be a better option.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/7/18)

Hooked said:


> That's very kind of you, @RainstormZA. Just send her something that is easy for a NEW VAPER to use. Remember how easy it is to smoke - take a ciggie out the packet, flick-of-the-Bic and you're on Cloud 9. The last thing a new vaper wants or needs is to fiddle and faff with a mod, just to get some much-needed nic! Also, it might be helpful for her to start on high nic, otherwise she'll be craving the stinkies!
> 
> From my experience on the forum, I've seen that some vapers seemingly forget what it was like when they starting vaping. Shortly after I joined the forum I wanted to upgrade and posted, asking for suggestions. Oh my vape - did peeps really think that, having been vaping for only a week or two, I wanted an RDA / RTA?
> 
> Keep it simple


Yeah I thought about that. My only issue is where to get the coils from. The orca solo is an MTL, I probably won't like it. 

Other than that, she can easily make her own juices because she's in the business of making health stuff. Maybe get someone to sponsor her some tobacco juices as I have moved away from it and tried it not long ago, hated it. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (29/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I thought about that. My only issue is where to get the coils from. The orca solo is an MTL, I probably won't like it.
> 
> Other than that, she can easily make her own juices because she's in the business of making health stuff. Maybe get someone to sponsor her some tobacco juices as I have moved away from it and tried it not long ago, hated it. Lol.


Where in jhb? I've got some tobacco I'm unlikely to open again in a while

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/7/18)

craigb said:


> Where in jhb? I've got some tobacco I'm unlikely to open again in a while


Kempton Park. Let's wait til I get the mod and see if she will take to it first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (29/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Kempton Park. Let's wait til I get the mod and see if she will take to it first


Cool... Once everything is sorted, pm me. Kempton is easy for me to get to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I thought about that. My only issue is where to get the coils from. The orca solo is an MTL, I probably won't like it.
> 
> Other than that, she can easily make her own juices because she's in the business of making health stuff. Maybe get someone to sponsor her some tobacco juices as I have moved away from it and tried it not long ago, hated it. Lol.



@RainstormZA If you don't have something that takes readily-available commercial coils, then rather let her buy a mod that does. You can PIF her something else later on. If she's going to vape high nic then she can't sub-ohm, but I have a few suggestions. Later today I'll start a new thread about it - don't want to derail this one!!


----------



## craigb (29/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA If you don't have something that takes readily-available commercial coils, then rather let her buy a mod that does. You can PIF her something else later on. If she's going to vape high nic then she can't sub-ohm, but I have a few suggestions. Later today I'll start a new thread about it - don't want to derail this one!!



I actually have a gusto thingy gathering dust, just needs a pod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/7/18)

craigb said:


> I actually have a gusto thingy gathering dust, just needs a pod.


VK has the cheapest 5 coil pack at R36 each... Problem solved.


----------



## Hooked (29/7/18)

@craigb @RainstormZA The Aspire Mini Gusto is one of the things I was going to recommend. It's excellent - only downside is that the pods are a bit expensive. They can be refilled though with nic salts juice, but only two or three times. Still - it's perfect for someone wanting to quit. In fact, it's so perfect that if I had used it before buying mods and juice, I don't think I ever would have done so!!


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (13/8/18)

In Pretoria i havent gotten s*** for vaping in a smoking section before, But i adjust my reg mod to about25-55W compared to the 80-130w i enjoy and because of the low power i Mtl it then it seems to work almost like a cigarette. The second breath one takes deminishes the volume of the fog too so its not overwhelming to other patrons. My cloud chucker turns into a sissy stealth box with a push of a button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (13/8/18)

I introduced the Cue to my uncle and he is now 2 months stinkie free. Converted my dad over to the cue this weekend. Gold star for me 

I have tried the stealth vape thing and everytime I still let out a bit of vapor. I caught myself taking a pull on the cue when we were at the mall the other day cause it was in my hand still. I saw the one guy looked at me and then looked away. One guy walked into Checkers in George on Friday with his vape in his hand and was stealth vaping. So practising stealth is my mission this week 

My uncle takes his Cue to work and uses it in the offices. He is head of research on heart illneses. Apparently took a draw infront of some big lady boss and he asked her "This is not going to cause problems" and she said "What is? Its healthier" He even sits in restaurants and pulls on the Cue without anybody noticing. 

So I will agree with if they dont want us to vape in their establisment then we go stealth. Like a sniper

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (13/8/18)

Braki said:


> I introduced the Cue to my uncle and he is now 2 months stinkie free. Converted my dad over to the cue this weekend. Gold star for me
> 
> I have tried the stealth vape thing and everytime I still let out a bit of vapor. I caught myself taking a pull on the cue when we were at the mall the other day cause it was in my hand still. I saw the one guy looked at me and then looked away. One guy walked into Checkers in George on Friday with his vape in his hand and was stealth vaping. So practising stealth is my mission this week
> 
> ...


Kudos for those converts @Braki! For stealth vaping - inhale into your lungs and then inhale again (double clutch). Now exhale - very little vapour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

making it more and more difficult for one to give up smoking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/18)

Braki said:


> I introduced the Cue to my uncle and he is now 2 months stinkie free. Converted my dad over to the cue this weekend. Gold star for me
> 
> I have tried the stealth vape thing and everytime I still let out a bit of vapor. I caught myself taking a pull on the cue when we were at the mall the other day cause it was in my hand still. I saw the one guy looked at me and then looked away. One guy walked into Checkers in George on Friday with his vape in his hand and was stealth vaping. So practising stealth is my mission this week
> 
> ...


That's amazing @Braki, I haven't been able to convert a single smoker till date, hats off to u !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (16/8/18)

Andre said:


> Kudos for those converts @Braki! For stealth vaping - inhale into your lungs and then inhale again (double clutch). Now exhale - very little vapour.



I'm getting it right with the cue, but allas the iJust and Smok isnt allowing it yet  Even got it right in the hospital on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PaulaMoz (16/8/18)

Common decency and etiquette....we are the ambassadors to vaping - let's promote it for all right reasons and not give "the haters" a reason to hate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------

